# iPad



## RainbowGirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello

There's lots of talk about GPS tracking, and recovering deleted text messages and so on.

I have a brand new iPad. What can I install on it please? Maybe a hidden keylogger? Is this possible?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Would have to be jail broke to get spyware on it

You can retrieve data from the backup the same way you do with an iphone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RainbowGirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm going to let HIM have it so I wouldn't be attaching it to my computer. He is very secretive with his phone already, actually turns it off sometimes if I am around. I imagine that the most obvious reason is that he doesn't want me to see if he gets a text message. It is almost always on silent but once it was on charge and I walked past it and told him he had a text message, I handed it over to him (he keeps it locked with his password) and you could see if was from a certain female that he promised me he had no personal contact with. Ever since then he has been even more secretive than usual.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Not much you can do with a factory iPad.

You'd have to jailbreak it before you could install a key logger if a leylogger even exists for iOS.
Something you should look into before going to the trouble of jail breaking it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RainbowGirl (Oct 23, 2011)

uugghhh wish I hadn't bought one now! Another tool to add to the arsenal.

Thanks everyone for the advice though, I do appreciate it. Finding this forum is keeping me sane.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

There is Mobile Spy - Monitor SMS Text Messages, Call Info and GPS Locations on iPhone, BlackBerry, Android, Windows Mobile and Symbian OS Smartphones. Spy Software for Monitoring your Cell Phone that claims to work on iPADS, but like AlmostRecovered says, you will have to jail break it.

Otherwise, you can try to get into the back up logs if you can sync it with the computer and use programs like Backup Extractor or MobileSyncBrowser to view the backup logs.










Now, I cant vouch for if iPhone Backup Extractor will detect stuff from apps like textfree, because I haven't tried it myself. I've used MobileSyncBrowser which is rudimentary, and only tried the trial version of iPhone Backup Extractor. You see, the wife doesnt have an iTunes account, and I'm the one in control of whatever apps are on her iPhone, so there are no apps that I don't know about.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

You need to stand up for yourself. 

When you have an agreement that he isn't going to talk to someone and then you see a text from that someone, you should have confronted him. You should have used this opportunity to get his password for his phone. 

You need to set up boundaries and enforce them.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I know that my iPhone has an feature called MobileMe which allows me to locate my phone via GPS if I should lose it. I just did a Google and it also works on the iPad.

Here's a good app for the iPad:

Spy Phone Multimedia | SPYERA SOFTWARE


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

OS 5.0 and higher on iPhones and iPads allows that location feature without having to sign up for mobile me but you do have to enable it. Downside is it also has imessage which is text messaging using apple's cloud and bypassing your cell carrier thereby removing text info from your phone bill.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

HerToo said:


> I know that my iPhone has an feature called MobileMe which allows me to locate my phone via GPS if I should lose it. I just did a Google and it also works on the iPad.
> ]


Yes "Find My iPhone" comes factory on an iPad and will locate it through GPS.
However, every time the "Find" app is used to locate the iPad/iPhone an email is sent to the address of the person who holds the Apple ID associated with the device.
So it's not good if you don't want them to know you're tracking them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> OS 5.0 and higher on iPhones and iPads allows that location feature without having to sign up for mobile me but you do have to enable it. Downside is it also has imessage which is text messaging using apple's cloud and bypassing your cell carrier thereby removing text info from your phone bill.


iMessage only works between iOS devices so you can still keep an eye on any text that isn't to/from an iOS device.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RainbowGirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Lots of good advice thank you.

Unfortunately I do not have access to telephone bills. We are not married.

I have stood up for myself. He eventually seems to understand things but it is like talking to a backwards child, you have to go over things with him again and again before they sink in. 

He has promised to no further contact with this work colleague on a social basis, unfortunately there is contact at work, and I believe she initiates a lot of it. She knows I do not approve of the relationship so she goes out of her way to make sure she gets in his face. Sigh, as if relationships weren't hard enough without other people interfering eh?

Whilst he appears extremely confident, deep down he is very insecure. I believe I am the only person that really knows certain aspects of his personality. This means that he craves to be liked, which is a problem.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

RainbowGirl said:


> Whilst he appears extremely confident, deep down he is very insecure. I believe I am the only person that really knows certain aspects of his personality. This means that he craves to be liked, which is a problem.


This is me to - and a large part of what made me susceptible to having an emotional affair.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Threaten to tell their employer. Affairs in the workplace are not tolerated (usually).

His promise for no contact should be a phone to the OW call on speakerphone with you listening. His word alone wont do.


----------



## RainbowGirl (Oct 23, 2011)

HerToo said:


> Threaten to tell their employer. Affairs in the workplace are not tolerated (usually).
> 
> His promise for no contact should be a phone to the OW call on speakerphone with you listening. His word alone wont do.


I believe that this particular affair is no longer in play on his part, she's still around and is playing games, but none that the employer care about, or that anyone else would see as a problem. Where I work I have been aware of several affairs, I am unsure how affairs are not tolerated in the workplace. I have certainly seen them in play. Maybe in Europe we are more keen to turn the other cheek?

Now I am just waiting with bated breathe to see who the next 'damsel' will be.


----------



## RainbowGirl (Oct 23, 2011)

sigma1299 said:


> This is me to - and a large part of what made me susceptible to having an emotional affair.


This is interesting. Were you attracted to younger females who made you feel 'useful' (for lack of another word)?


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

No mine didn't manifest that way. I received a friend request on facebook from an old high school girl friend I hadn't heard from in 22 years. She and I had a chemistry all those years ago and apparently still do. In very short order - like a week - she was just so into me that I couldn't resist. So I fed into it to get her to be even more into me which she did, so I fed even more into it and so on until my head was so far up my butt I couldn't tell up from down. The attention she gave to me just fed into my insecurities unbelievably.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

You can practically mirror sigma's story as mine too. 

Dang!!!


----------



## RainbowGirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I believe one of the 'damsels' was someone that had a crush on him a long time ago when she was just a teenager, now he is revelling in the bigger brother role, but still with knowledge of the existence of that crush.


----------

